# trivia



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

well i got a little trivia question for u all ,, just for fun   

Who was the founding father of the Motor Home ,, and when was it first put into production ,, and under what name  ???
  :bleh:  :bleh:  :bleh:


----------



## akjimny (Jul 29, 2011)

Re: trivia

Rod - I'm thinking it was Henry Ford and Thomas Edison - when they used to go camping together.  When and what name is beyond me. :laugh:  :laugh:   Do I get any points for being half right  :question:  :question:


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2011)

Re: trivia

sorry Jim ,, but i give u a cookie crumb   :laugh:  :laugh: Yes henry ford and edison did alot of camping together ,, i have another kinda trivia on that also 
I will give u a clue ,, The guys first name is  Ray ,, and the cost of it ,, after it went into production was $9,000 
CBS News also used them for thier remote trucks


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jul 30, 2011)

Re: trivia

I don't know about "Ray", but I think maybe "Conestoga"?  :clown:


----------



## JimE (Jul 30, 2011)

RE: trivia

Well Wiki answers says this: 
Robert E. Magner 

and it was created in Brown City, MI, USA



Read more: http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Who_invented_the_first_motor_home#ixzz1TajZddzR


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2011)

RE: trivia

yes jim he did creat the first MH ,, but he was not the founding father of the MH ,, and the one that actually produced it ,,    
Here is another clue ,, the first MH that "ray" (last name with held at this time) ,,was a travco on a dodge chassis ,, and a well know CBS personal used it for their remote locations ,, agian (CBS name with held)
   
I guess with that clue ,, i kinda gave it all away ,, if u all do a search on it ,, but i will still wait and see  :approve:  :approve:   
Oh yea since the cat is outta the bag now ,, if u all do ,, do a wilkipedia search ,, type in ,, "father of the Motor Home " it will tell all ,,  :approve: 
Just thought this would be kinda fun ,, and now since i kinda told all ,, (it did last 3 days ) ,, anyway ,, it would be nice for more of u to come up with something like this ,, it will take away our winter boardom when it comes around  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :disapprove:  :disapprove:  :disapprove:


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Re: trivia

OK Rod it was Ray Frank. 1965-1980 on a Dogge Chassic AVERAGE COST $9000.00 :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

Re: trivia

yep hollis ,, but who was the CBS person that used it the most  :question:  :question:  :question:     
And actually he came up with the idea in 1953 built it himself ,, then in 1962 he contacted dodge ,, and in 1965 it went into production ,, but only 1,000 were ever built


----------

